
The Pitch Drop Experiment - adventured
http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/pitch-drop-experiment
======
kseistrup
While the experiement is certainlay interesting, the article must be from
around 2009 (the experiment begun in 1927 and the article refers to this year
as “82 years ago”).

The 9th drop, mentioned in the article, fell in 2014.

Please refer to the Wikipedia article instead:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitch_drop_experiment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitch_drop_experiment)

